# Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

_*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
_A Phyllis Wong Mystery_

by Geoffrey McSkimming



When Phyllis Wong -- that brilliant young magician and clever sleuth -- happens upon a mystery from the past that has proved unsolvable, she knows she has to try to get to the bottom of it.

More than sixty years ago, an astonishing emerald necklace owned by the famous pianist Isabella Beaufort seemingly vanished off the face of the Earth! Ever since, the disappearance has stumped the police, detectives and those associated with the missing priceless jewels. How did the emeralds vanish? Where are they today? Is there any way they can be traced, after so many cobwebs have covered the case?

Another mysterious intrigue right up the alleyway of our favourite conjuring Transiter!

The sixth Phyllis Wong: Time Detective mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds -- advance book trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_D9oSErCIE


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*_
> _A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*
> A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*
> A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*
> A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*
> A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*
> A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*
> A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback version out now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback version now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback version available through Amazon!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Paperback edition available now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback out now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback version available through Amazon!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*
> A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


New paperback version available now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*
> A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


Paperback edition now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*
> A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


Paperback edition now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _*Phyllis Wong and the Vanishing Emeralds*
> A Phyllis Wong Mystery_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> ...


New paperback edition now available!


----------

